# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  المكتبة الصوتية والمرئية (الشيعية)

## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا تجدون مقاطع من المرئيات والصوتيات للهواتف وأتمنى أن تعجبكم ولا تنسونا من بركات دعائكم:

المرئيات:

للتحميل مقطع من فلم الإمام (ع)

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/video/thq-sefen.zip

للتحميل مقطع من دعاء كميل

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/video/thq-komail.zip

للتحميل مقطع من دعاء أبي حمزة

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/video/thq-abohamza.zip

تصوير ضريح الإمام الرضا (ع)

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/video/thq-imamriza.zip

الصوتيات

ملاحظه القصيدة (WAVE)

باسم الكربلائي


يالقاصد للتحميل

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-basim-01.zip

للتحميل من ظلم الدهر

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-basim-02.zip

للتحميل لبيك ياحسين

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-basim-03.zip

للتحميل احنه انصارك

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-basim-04.zip

الشيخ حسين الأكرف للتحميل

من قطع اوصالك

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-akraf-01.zip

احمل الينا جودك

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-akraf-02.zip

آني اعتابي للسهم

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-akraf-03.zip

زينب تبجي

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-akraf-04.zip

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سيد وليد المزيدي للتحميل


بعد طول سبي

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...-swalid-01.zip

عباس ياضي عيني

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...-swalid-02.zip

يبو فاضل

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...-swalid-03.zip

دموع حسين

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...-swalid-04.zip

كلما ربطنا بالمهد
http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...-swalid-05.zip

نزار القطري للتحميل


يبن الحسن كافي

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-nizar-01.zip

ابتاه قد نجوت

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-nizar-02.zip

يالغالي

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-nizar-03.zip

يعيني بالدمع

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-nizar-04.zip

اين دلم تنكم

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...q-nizar-05.zip

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سيد محمد الحسيني للتحميل


ياختي يازينب

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...hosaini-01.zip

تنادي

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...hosaini-02.zip

كفت(فارسي)

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...hosaini-03.zip

يا مهر الولي:

http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...hosaini-04.zip

يالنايم بكتر النهر


http://www.althqlin.net/phone/audio/...hosaini-05.zip

ثيمات البوكيت بي سي

الإمام الحسين (ع)

مرقده المقدس

http://www.ismbh.com/modules/mythem...p?cid=24&lid=15

أبو الفضل العباس ع

العباس ابن علي



الرابط

http://www.ismbh.com/modules/mythem...p?cid=26&lid=21

الإمام زين العابدين ع
السجاد

الرابط

http://www.ismbh.com/modules/mythem...p?cid=25&lid=17

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

أقارنلك مصايبها باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/a8arenLk.zip

كسر ضلعي .. ميرزا محمد الخياط

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/kesr.zip

كربلاء و هل .. محمد الفرحان

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/krbla2.zip

يا آل قومي .. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/yHashem.zip

يا بنة الهادي.. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/ybnata-alhadi.zip

مقطع من قصيدة ( علي علي مانترك آثارك ) .. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/da12_21/bsmk.zip 


مجموعة مواليد لرواديد أهل البيت عليهم السلام

حبيناك وعشقناك.. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/she3eya_1987/7bbainak.zip

تهانينا.. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/she3eya_1987/Thaneena.zip

يا محبوب.. باسم الكربلائي

http://www.geocities.com/she3eya_1987/yam7boob.zip

ثغر الكون ... نزار القطري

http://www.geocities.com/she3eya_1987/thghr.zip

يا نور الجلالة ... نزار القطري

http://www.geocities.com/she3eya_1987/yanoor.zip

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ويفات لقصيدة صبت علي مصائب للشيخ حسين الأكرف
كل مقطع في القصيدة نغمة بثلاث صيغ wav , mp3 ,amr

المقطع الأول:
http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1427

المقطع الثاني

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1428

المقطع الثالث

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1429

المقطع الرابع

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1430

المقطع الخامس

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1431

المقطع السادس

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1432

المقطع السابع

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1433

القصيدة كاملة

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1434

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ظنوا الولي
http://www.ansaralhusain.net/get_mobile.php?get=2876

بعد طول سبي
http://www.ansaralhusain.net/get_mobile.php?get=2875

في كربلاء حاجيني

http://www.ansaralhusain.net/get_mobile.php?get=2874 

اصدار الرادود أبا ذر الحلواجي بمناسبة الأيام الفاطمية
حمل القصائد بصيغة mp3


أنا وأنت يا علي
http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1497

أنشر الراية

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1498

عزيزة يا زهراء

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1499

قوم ليها

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1500

نوح الليالي

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1501

والله عجيبة

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1502

يا بضعة محمد
http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1503

يا محمد

http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1504

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مجموعة من ويفات اتمنى تعجبكم
ات من مسافات للشيخ حسين الاكرف mp3

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=nLlXTtNL
اسعي واتالم للشيخ حسين الاكرف mp3
http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=521zvUFB
بسمة الزمان صالح الدرازيmp3
http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=YxWZwvjI
بضعة الهادي صالح الدرازي wav
http://ww

علي خدنا يابو اليمه الشيخ حسين الاكرف mp3 


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=a86mlknL
صوت النواعي صالح الدرازي mp3


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=a86mlknL
كداب يا قانون الشيخ حسين wav


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=ponJIHQO
من حاصروني الاشرار صالح الدرازي mp3


http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=ba8TSREB

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اقدم لكم مقطع من لطمية
واحزناه... وادينا
للرادود صالح الدرازيhttp://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1742
عليه العدو جار
http://www.ismbh.com/vb/attachment.p...achmentid=1711

هذي المجموعة من الويفات بصيغة mp3
كربلا هذيhttp://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~karbalahathy.mp3

لتلومني
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~Latlomny.mp3

كربلا هذي2
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~karabala.mp3

أرى الآمال

http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~araalamal.mp3

سلاحي الدعاء
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~sela7y.mp3

الماضي نعوفه
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~elmathy.mp3

مات النبيhttp://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~Matelnaby.mp3

عرفت الهوى
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~3areft.mp3

بويه أنا

http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-03-06~booyaana.mp3

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

أتاخر عليه البين - خالد حيان 
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/1.wmv

أجساد - صالح الدرازي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/2.wmv

أعاننا الله - علي السدرة
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/4.wmv

أكبر يغالي - أباذر الحلواجي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/5.wmv

السلام عليك يا زوج امير المؤمنين
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/6.wmv

الشيخ حسن الخويلدي ينعى الإمام الحسين
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/7.wmv

العطش بويه - عبد الجبار الدرازي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/8.wmv

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة - قناة الأنوار
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/9.wmv

المناجاة المنظومة - قناة الأنوار
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/10.wmv

إلهي - قناة فورتين
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/11.wmv

إلهي بإسمك الأعظم - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/12.wmv

أمانة الزهراء عليها السلام
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/13.wmv

أميري حسين
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/14.wmv

أنا روحي - المرحوم حمزة الزغير
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/16.wmv

أنت إسمك في فؤادي - نزار القطري
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/17.wmv

آه واويلاه - فورتين
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/18.wmv

آه ياحسين - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/19.wmv

أيها المهر توقف - الشيخ حسين الأكرف
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/20.wmv

خيرة الله - نزار القطري
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/40.wmv

دمعت عيوني - اباذر ومرتضى الحلواجي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/45.wmv

سر الوجود - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/50.wmv

شوقي لحسين - حسن كحليني
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/53.wmv

عباس يعيوني - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/56.wmv

قرآن الغرام - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/63.wmv

كتاب الله أوصاني - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/64.wmv

موقف - الشيخ حسين الأكرف
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/91.wmv

وازينباه - سيد ناصر شرف
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/100.wmv

ياأم البنين - علي هلال
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/112.wmv

ياتراب العز - رائد انتيف
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/113.wmv

ياحسين حادي ظعونا - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/118.wmv

يارب الحسين - صالح المؤمن
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/120.wmv

يالرايحين كربلاء - علي سدرة
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/124.wmv

يقلبي ياصابر - باسم الكربلائي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/127.wmv

هلال محرم - سيد ناصر شرف
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/133.wmv

ماأقدر أعوفك - صلاح الرمضان
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/144.wmv

بين لحظات المحن - حسين السيسي
http://www.ismbh.net/vedio1429/158.wmv



وبـــــــــس ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

جهد قمة في الروعة يعطيك ربي الف مليون عافية
ورحم الله والديك ماقصرتي جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك

----------

